# iPad 2 : capacité descendue à 13,83 Go



## Vaudoux (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iPad 2 3G blanc 16 Go. Mais suite à un problème lors de la mise à jour vers iOS5, j'ai du effectuer une restauration. Depuis cette restauration et la mise à jour (réussie) vers iOS5, je n'ai plus que 13,83 Go en capacité sur mon iPad. Cela m'inquiète. Comment faire pour revenir aux 14 Go initiaux ?
J'ai déjà essayé une restauration en utilisant le firmware pré-IOS5 et cela n'a rien changé, toujours 13,83. Êtes-vous dans le même cas de moi ?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ToMacLaumax (25 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
Depuis le passage à iOS 5, sur mon iPhone et iPad, j'ai aussi perdu en capacité.

iPhone 3GS 32GO avant iOS 5 -> 29,33GO -> iOS 5 -> 28,8.
iPad 2 32GO avant iOS 5 -> 29,03 -> iOS 5 -> 28,6.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Octobre 2011)

Peut être qu' IOS 5 prend plus de place que son prédécesseur non ?


----------



## Vaudoux (25 Octobre 2011)

Vos messages me rassurent, en effet, ce doit être iOS5 !


----------

